# Why did you choose your username?



## Bigmoose (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought there might be some interesting stories with why some of us choose the usernames we have.  I'll get this one started.  Bigmoose.  I have had this as a nickname since I was very little.  Well I never was very little I have always been tall.  I was the tallest thru school untill high school.  Then there were 2 or 3 taller than me.  That explains the "big" part of bigmoose.  I think the moose part came around because it sounds like Bruce which is my first name.

OK now lets hear your story why!

Bruce


----------



## carebear (Jan 9, 2009)

Its what my mom called me growing up.  Long before there were those toys with the same name...


----------



## Deda (Jan 9, 2009)

It's what my parents call me. 
When I was about 2 I couldn't say Deborah, it came out Dee Dah.


----------



## mamaT (Jan 9, 2009)

It's the name that my daughter's friends gave me when she was in middle school and they were always at my home.  My daughter is a sophmore in college now.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 9, 2009)

It's my business name


----------



## IanT (Jan 9, 2009)

We actually have another thread in the Introduction forum regarding this topic! 


http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7021
check it out!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 12, 2009)

I am one of those who missed out when the long and short term memories were being dished out.  So i used my name and the last four numbers of my old phone number.  Sad but true


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 13, 2009)

Pink is my favorite color and duchon was my maiden name.


----------



## Greenman (Jan 14, 2009)

Is simple really there are 2 reasons.

1 Greenman is part of my company name

2 The greenman is also a very important personal icon for me

see simple

Roy


----------



## Healinya (Jan 15, 2009)

I stole the name - from my husband! It's what he named his World or Warcraft character (a priest).


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 15, 2009)

mine is a shortened form of our business name.  Oh Naturalle Soaps.... Just got approved this week!


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine is just my first name and the first letter of my last name!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 19, 2009)

J is the first letter of my first name and the Candle Attic is the name of my biz...


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine is just my nickname (what friends call me), and the airport code for the international airport near my house.


----------

